# cm7 bugs...has anyone elsevhad this happen?



## demond55 (Dec 27, 2011)

For sme reason cm7 task bar wil crash and the butten for the app drawer will dissaper has this hapend to anyone else?


----------



## tonebone (Oct 7, 2011)

Yea, all the time, it seems to always happen when I go to swype the status up and then the task bar will disappear, I have to reboot for it to reappear.


----------

